# bos or supernatural



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

im undecided on which wax to purchase , im after a wet look , also which is easier to appl/remove and what is the comparison in durability 
thanks for any comments


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

I've only used BoS. It's a very wet and reflective wax. 

It also easy to apply and remove. I believe in a test on this site it lasted 6.5 months. If this matters at all to you.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

both are excellent.

very hard to chose between the 2 imo


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Total agree very hard to choose between.
Both will give you the finish you are after.
But I know which one my bank manager likes better.:lol:
Gordon.


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a thread on it from a while back. With a poll.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89454

If you don't want to spend a lot of money buy Collinite 915. I believe it was said after a few hrs of curing you couldn't tell the difference between BoS and 915.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think BOS is nicer to use (easier to spread and remove), but they both leave superb finishes.

BOS certainly isn't worth twice as much money, but if I had both on the shelf, it's probably the one I'd reach for...


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

how long would sn last compared to the bos ? also is there alot of difrence in the beadding/sheeting?
thanks for your replys


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Owned both, sold BoS and kept SN.

1 layer lasted all winter outside 24/7 for me, and it looks cracking on everything I have used it on :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Owned both, sold BoS and kept SN.
> 
> 1 layer lasted all winter outside 24/7 for me, and it looks cracking on everything I have used it on :thumb:


Thanks been wondering about trying some SN myself and might just pick up a tub :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I've used both - I gave my Supernatural away.
Swissvax Best of Show is the better wax by miles and worth every penny.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

May I throw 55 into the debate ? It was developed to target BOS as we used (through Morethanpolish) to sell a lot of it but many folks baulked at the price. I think you'd find results very similar, for half the price.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Saphir is worth a look too for £80, but it's out of stock at the moment.

RG55 is great too on the panels I've tested it on, but I've never done a whole car with it.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Orca said:


> I've used both - I gave my Supernatural away.
> Swissvax Best of Show is the better wax by miles and worth every penny.


v1 or v2? They are completely different waxes.

This is the problem with us bringing out new recipes instead of new waxes. People will try one version and not like it, and try another and find it completely different.

I would challenge you to find BOS 'miles' or even nanometres better than the current SN wax :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> v1 or v2? They are completely different waxes.
> 
> This is the problem with us bringing out new recipes instead of new waxes. People will try one version and not like it, and try another and find it completely different.
> 
> I would challenge you to find BOS 'miles' or even nanometres better than the current SN wax :thumb:


Well since youve laid the challenge lol.

Personally i find SN leaves a silvery/mirrory effect similar to a sealant. BOS balances both gloss and wetness perfectly and gives a true show car look.

The SN i tried was a panel pot bought from clean your car about 3 months ago. Would that be V1 or 2?

Maybe SN is better suited to lighter colours? On a silver or white car i dont suppose i would mind the look i got off SN but on my red it didnt do anything for me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> May I throw 55 into the debate ? It was developed to target BOS as we used (through Morethanpolish) to sell a lot of it but many folks baulked at the price. I think you'd find results very similar, for half the price.


Following that, where would 42 fall into the competition? Vs one of the Swissvax or Dodo?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Well since youve laid the challenge lol.
> 
> Personally i find SN leaves a silvery/mirrory effect similar to a sealant. BOS balances both gloss and wetness perfectly and gives a true show car look.
> 
> ...


It would be v2 

It does work well on silvers and whites. I suppose it depends what you like and what you define as a 'show car look' 

There isn't a gulf of difference between the products, though - at least not technically or objectively. You swiftly enter the world of Dave KG's glossy nuances :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> It would be v2
> 
> It does work well on silvers and whites. I suppose it depends what you like and what you define as a 'show car look'
> 
> There isn't a gulf of difference between the products, though - at least not technically or objectively. You swiftly enter the world of Dave KG's glossy nuances :thumb:


And i think youve summed it up perfecly there when you said 'i suppose its what you like'.

Personally i hate the blingy/silvery look. I call it a false shine. Looks very chemically/synthetic if thats the right way to describe it?

I find BOS brings out the true colour of the paint and then makes it look really wet. It just looks more natural from what i see.

I also find Lime Prime gives that silvery look as well. Interesting,maybe there are similar oils in lime prime that are present in SN?

Of course,thats only my opinion and what i personally like to see - im sure plenty people like the silvery bling that SN gives and prefer it over BOS and there will then be others who dont even see it!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> I would challenge you to find BOS 'miles' or even nanometres better than the current SN wax :thumb:


Is that becasue your decancting BOS in to wooden pots?

I still love V1, the finish is perfect for what I want on my fleet of black vauxhalls.

I'm thinking about trying it over the top of Z2 next when I do my dads car in a few weeks when he is on holiday. I don't get to do it often enough so I would be wanting maximum protection from it and I think sealent and supernatural should be plenty.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL at decanting BOS into wooden pots... that's trade secret territory 

v1 is still cracking... a little easier to use than v2 in my opinion.

Doc... LP and SN do have similar glaze oils, so yes, they could produce a similar look.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I have both and have used both on the same car. I couldn`t tell the difference between the two, trouble is that I wanted to beleive that BoS was the better wax because I`d payed twice as much.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> v1 or v2? They are completely different waxes.
> 
> This is the problem with us bringing out new recipes instead of new waxes. People will try one version and not like it, and try another and find it completely different.
> 
> I would challenge you to find BOS 'miles' or even nanometres better than the current SN wax :thumb:


I have no idea. How would I have known? The "gritty" one, if that helps? I'll happily accept a sample pot of the new version and see if it changes my mind. I ain't going to buy one, though :lol:

I am profoundly colour-blind and DO see miles of difference between finishes that I find difficult to describe to someone who can't. With the Supernatural that I tried (on a number of surfaces, colours and ages), yes, I found it easy to apply and easy to remove without any of the hazing that I've often heard mentioned, but it did nothing for the finish.

I did not see wet, I did not see deep. I did see a fairly flat finish and on my pretty much prefect non-metallic black paint, I put it in the sun after buffing off and still nothing like the pictures I've seen or the descriptions I've read. I also got a dusty mess after the first rain.

That was very disappointing and after trying it on a few other cars and having others try it, I gave it away. ... and yes, I believe it was a genuine pot, which was swapped with someone else who did not get on with it either but had bought it from a reputable trader, who is one of the sponsors here.

Now, the first time I used Swissvax Best of Show, I was astounded. It applied and removed with great ease (yes, like Supernatural), but the finish, the look was quite simply staggering to me ... and no dusty mess after the first rain ... or the second.

*That's what I mean by miles better.* To me, it is, and that's why I said so.

Miles better than Collinite 845? Nope. Instant wet, deep shine. Lasts better? Nope. Collinite "outshines" it there, too. If Collinite 845 cost £150 would I buy it? Probably not. ... and if Swissvax Best of Show merely cost £15 would it still be held with such high regard? Probably not.

Here's a curveball - Chemical Guys Pete's 53. I find that VERY similar in use and looks to Swissvax Best of Show.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I havn't used BOS but then why would I need/want to when SN V1 does this!




























and purple haze.......























































I really can't see me straying away from the Dodo!

also a good wax is only as good as the prep before it!

p.s yes i am a pic whore but pictures speak a thousand words :thumb:


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

now they are some nice pictures, such a hard decision to make , sounds silly but it is , if i go for sn will i wish i had gone forr bos also if i go for bos will i always be thinking could i have got the same result with spending half the price , also where bos isnt available in sample pots does put me off slightly , if they know its good then surely they should make sample pots available to show there product off,


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Why not get SN sample pot and BOS? If you prefer the SN, then sell the BOS on here (it will easily go for £120), then buy a full sized SN?

Will cost you a few quid - £25 or so, but at least then you will know.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Also, it's all very well saying one is great, but without testing both, the view is less relevant. Listen to people who have used both.

They are both great. BOS is a shade nicer (IMO), but not £75 better. 

How much do you value £75? If it's no big deal, then go for the BOS, and have the 'nicer to use' product, which is arguably a touch more durable.

Where do you live? I'm sure somebody local to you will have both, and may let you try them.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

I went down the BOS route personally evenly matched but i love the easiness by which i can apply BOS...ive seen SN but never used it personally so couldnt comment its all the prep work before thats more important though overall ...

and depends the look we would want to achieve


----------



## bmkk (Feb 25, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> v1 or v2? They are completely different waxes.
> 
> This is the problem with us bringing out new recipes instead of new waxes. People will try one version and not like it, and try another and find it completely different.
> 
> I would challenge you to find BOS 'miles' or even nanometres better than the current SN wax :thumb:


I agree got both of the wax hardly tell the difference one is a bit sharper dodo and the other a bit more deeper bos but very slight difference but dodo easy on the pocket so i think better value for money plus they do a refill service that i have not used yet and bos no chance gave me a discount though on the wax which was very nice of them


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I havn't used BOS but then why would I need/want to when SN V1 does this!


Now thats what i meant before. Look at the paint in this picture. Its very shiny to the untrained eye yes and passing in the street somebody not into detailing would think WOW!

To me though it looks silvery and kind of mirror like. Very similar to the look of a true sealant. Its as though its too reflective if that makes sense? You dont (or i certainly dont) see the true colour of the paint because its too busy reflecting light. Many people would like that kind of look but personally i dont certainly not on a darker colour anyway. On my own car that is red i want to look at the paint and see red. I want to see the richest/wettest looking red possible. BOS gives me that look i want whilst SN makes my red too much like a mirror. I describe BOS as letting the paint show its natural colour off wheras SN seems to put a false looking finish over the paint.

Thats the best way i can describe the difference in what i see in the two waxes!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Now thats what i meant before. Look at the paint in this picture. Its very shiny to the untrained eye yes and passing in the street somebody not into detailing would think WOW!
> 
> To me though it looks silvery and kind of mirror like. Very similar to the look of a true sealant. Its as though its too reflective if that makes sense? You dont (or i certainly dont) see the true colour of the paint because its too busy reflecting light. Many people would like that kind of look but personally i dont certainly not on a darker colour anyway. On my own car that is red i want to look at the paint and see red. I want to see the richest/wettest looking red possible. BOS gives me that look i want whilst SN makes my red too much like a mirror. I describe BOS as letting the paint show its natural colour off wheras SN seems to put a false looking finish over the paint.
> 
> Thats the best way i can describe the difference in what i see in the two waxes!


i can see this fully now, the only downside i have to admit to with BOS is sometimes it can highlight orange peel if applied to thickly...


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Now thats what i meant before. Look at the paint in this picture. Its very shiny to the untrained eye yes and passing in the street somebody not into detailing would think WOW!
> 
> To me though it looks silvery and kind of mirror like. Very similar to the look of a true sealant. Its as though its too reflective if that makes sense? You dont (or i certainly dont) see the true colour of the paint because its too busy reflecting light. Many people would like that kind of look but personally i dont certainly not on a darker colour anyway. On my own car that is red i want to look at the paint and see red. I want to see the richest/wettest looking red possible. BOS gives me that look i want whilst SN makes my red too much like a mirror. I describe BOS as letting the paint show its natural colour off wheras SN seems to put a false looking finish over the paint.
> 
> Thats the best way i can describe the difference in what i see in the two waxes!


Must be just me then - because I thought the pictures he posted look mindbogglingly gorgeous.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

weell my dad says supernatural is gobsmacking so if he says that it must be right:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hehehehe lol simple ops then lol...sometimes i think were to perverse...


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i can see this fully now, the only downside i have to admit to with BOS is sometimes it can highlight orange peel if applied to thickly...


My mate noticed this on a black VW Golf he used it on. We didn't see anything like on mine ... coz there's no orange peel, just gorgeous, perfect black paint.

Polished with Menzerna and waxed with Swissvax Best of Show:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20090703/DSCF1901.jpg


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

as i said above if applied to thickly it only really happens on my passenger wing occ. it stopped now when i realised that i was applying slightly to thickly...


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

so is the orange peel look some ppl get with boss purely to do with applying it to thick??


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Now thats what i meant before. Look at the paint in this picture. Its very shiny to the untrained eye yes and passing in the street somebody not into detailing would think WOW!
> 
> To me though it looks silvery and kind of mirror like. Very similar to the look of a true sealant. Its as though its too reflective if that makes sense? You dont (or i certainly dont) see the true colour of the paint because its too busy reflecting light. Many people would like that kind of look but personally i dont certainly not on a darker colour anyway. On my own car that is red i want to look at the paint and see red. I want to see the richest/wettest looking red possible. BOS gives me that look i want whilst SN makes my red too much like a mirror. I describe BOS as letting the paint show its natural colour off wheras SN seems to put a false looking finish over the paint.
> 
> Thats the best way i can describe the difference in what i see in the two waxes!


It gives a different effect depending on how the light hits it i.e in those pics the light is bouncing off the reflecting object.

I see you did'nt use this pic










shows color and wetness in that one...............

my car always has a wet look with SN but it depends how the light is hitting it. may be its more to do with your prep as to why it didn't work for you but with the prep I use its awesome!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> It gives a different effect depending on how the light hits it i.e in those pics the light is bouncing off the reflecting object.
> 
> I see you did'nt use this pic
> 
> ...


The reason i didnt use that pic is because there is not enough light at that angle to show the silvery effect off.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> The reason i didnt use that pic is because there is not enough light at that angle to show the silvery effect off.


exactly so it depends how the light hits it on what effect you get, so you have to agree, its got wetness, color and depth with SN too..............


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> exactly so it depends how the light hits it on what effect you get, so you have to agree, its got wetness, color and depth with SN too..............


Correct if the light hits at a certain angle it will reflect more yes im not disputing that. With SN though (and some other waxes) it seems to make it reflect even more which in turn seems to give the silvery effect i talk about.

One of the reasons i love BOS is its ability to balance gloss,depth and wetness just right. It balances all 3 perfectly IMO. Again its what the individual prefers. You may think BOS is inferior because it doesnt give quite as much 'bling' as SN.

There must be something in what i say as i mentioned earlier that i find Lime Prime gives this silvery/blingy effect as well. Dodo admitted that some of the glazing oils in LP are present in SN so there has to be something in what i see.

Just to add,i also find alot of the Megs stuff gives off the same blingy effect. Last touch is really bad for it and leaves the car looking like a boiled sweet.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

supernatural all day long it is half the price and in my persoanl opinion gives pretty much the same result. With the saved money you can buy some more products to make the finish even better e.g. dodo juice lime prime and some red mist. Dodo SN, lime prime and red mist together all come to about £50 less than BOS so well worth a thought. Have a look at my mk2 golf in the The Detailing World Monthly Detail Competition , the title is "show spec mk2 golf", it is wearing these 3 products and looks fantastic.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

how many cars per tub you think?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

all depends on layer thickness/and how many layers but if applied thinly and say 2 coats you can get a fair number of cars from the BOS...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Orca said:


> I have no idea. How would I have known? The "gritty" one, if that helps? I'll happily accept a sample pot of the new version and see if it changes my mind. I ain't going to buy one, though :lol:
> 
> Now, the first time I used Swissvax Best of Show, I was astounded. It applied and removed with great ease (yes, like Supernatural), but the finish, the look was quite simply staggering to me ... and no dusty mess after the first rain ... or the second.
> 
> *That's what I mean by miles better.* To me, it is, and that's why I said so.


Thanks for the comments, Orca. 'Miles better' subjectively is fair comment  I was just pointing out that there aren't miles between them objectively, or according to many other subjective reports. There is a fair amount of sensationalism on all forums and when we work hard to produce a high end product we will always defend it on the facts, but not on subjective opinion... we can't argue if you don't like it... we can't keep everyone happy although we do try 

It seems like you got a very early v2 version (it went through two versions before becoming the full production v2) but the 'dusty mess' after rain you report is alien to me and all the feedback we have - even with early versions of v2. It could be wax residue which suggests incomplete buffing (v2 recures so readily due to its high carnauba content it really required a second buffing) and this would also explain a dull, muted look rather than the deep, wet look others were, and are, finding. I am not sure of why it didn't perform as expected, but if dissatisfied we would always have upgraded your pot to the latest version etc. I'll sort out an SN panel pot for you, if you'd like... maybe allow a longer time for curing and double buff. A lot of SN performance is in the application and removal. If you found it so easy it is likely it came off too early without having cured and then came off incompletely... hence the 'dusty mess' and muted look. PM me if you want


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for that - the dusty mess was not the product, but the dirt in the rain. It settles on the car and dries out. I got that with Supernatural, Purple Haze and Banana Armour. It wasn't hazy, either - it just did not shine. It's not for lack of buffing or rebuffing ... and did not shine after a wash, either (with Sour Power). I just didn't get on with it and despite reading up on all manner of technique modification still could not get it to work for me.

Here's what I'm on about:










... and after washing, drying, buffing and another night of rain:










Here's what it looked like before the rain:










Shiny, yes ... well, it ought to be at that angle in the sun, but no depth or life in my eyes and after some rain that leaves a surface like that it wasn't for me.

I fail to see how your "objectivity" is any better than my "subjectivity". There is no objectivity, there's only peer review of a whole manner of subjective opinions. The point of a thread like this is for folks to say what they think and let the poster decide. Personally, I'd never be able to decide anything by posting such a question; I'd need to try both, if not all of the options.

Sorry. I can really appreciate the hard work, testing and ethos of the wax and I do recommend people try it whenever I write about it. In this thread, the question was this wax, or that wax ... and I think that wax wins hands down.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

all i can say is leave it 24 hours in a garage and watch the depth and shinyness on a motorbike i was more than impressed with the supernatural cheap its not good it is.i feel its worth every penny i paid for it and wont be changeing dont see the need too.and like i said in a earlier post my dad was gobsmacked and says i bet it dint look that good when it was new.dad said what you put on it that 60 odd quid a tub stuff.yeah dad.nowt like getting straight to point.hes getting some more chrome on it so ill post some pics to show you how good it looks with supernatural.and so he can see is bike on internet.i did two layers of supernatural on a subaru imprezza and the bloke says it still shines after two mounths or more when he washes it.ive seen it my self in rain beading.so dodo must be doing something right.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

One could argue about which wax is better till the cows come home, and at the end of the day, there is only one person who can decide which wax is best for you and it is you, yourself... such are the subjective nature of waxes, and the tiny looks enhancements they offer (by tiny, read _very subtle_), it all comes down to personal preference...

I have my personal preference between V1 Supernatural which I currently own, V2 Supernatural I have only seen being applied and seen the end results on one colour, so not really fair comparison, and BoS... If it was my money - well, I'd buy another Makita  If I had to buy a wax with it, it would be BoS as out of all the "expensive" waxes I have tried it is one of only two that I have actually liked enough to think the cost may have been worth it, looking at things through my now hindsight tainted glasses. The other one, well that's ***** Glasur and if being honest, that would be the one I would choose over them all as I like tight little water beads which Glasur delivers, and it is very durable, my experience of it personally is it is the most durable of the three (reports suggest V2 Supernatural is better than V1, I cannot personally compare).

But then... you know what, a £30 tub of Victoria Concours is awsome, really cracking, feels special as well, like a much more expensive wax and it saves you money in the back pocket to buy things for the prep, or to have a nice meal out


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> One could argue about which wax is better till the cows come home, and at the end of the day, there is only one person who can decide which wax is best for you and it is you, yourself... such are the subjective nature of waxes, and the tiny looks enhancements they offer (by tiny, read _very subtle_), it all comes down to personal preference...
> 
> I have my personal preference between V1 Supernatural which I currently own, V2 Supernatural I have only seen being applied and seen the end results on one colour, so not really fair comparison, and BoS... If it was my money - well, I'd buy another Makita  If I had to buy a wax with it, it would be BoS as out of all the "expensive" waxes I have tried it is one of only two that I have actually liked enough to think the cost may have been worth it, looking at things through my now hindsight tainted glasses. The other one, well that's ***** Glasur and if being honest, that would be the one I would choose over them all as I like tight little water beads which Glasur delivers, and it is very durable, my experience of it personally is it is the most durable of the three (reports suggest V2 Supernatural is better than V1, I cannot personally compare).
> 
> But then... you know what, a £30 tub of Victoria Concours is awsome, really cracking, feels special as well, like a much more expensive wax and it saves you money in the back pocket to buy things for the prep, or to have a nice meal out


in reference to waxes that dont cost the earth,

i was very pleasantly surprised by the colly 845 yesterday - looked to be easy on and buffed off with great ease after curing,

the water sheeted quick as you like and beads were tight and rolled off lovely

:argie:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> in reference to waxes that dont cost the earth,
> 
> i was very pleasantly surprised by the colly 845 yesterday - looked to be easy on and *buffed off with great ease after curing*,
> 
> ...


And it didn't really need two to "buff it off"  Even on the bumpers :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> And it didn't really need two to "buff it off"  Even on the bumpers :lol:


bumpers. 
i had dreams about bumpers last night :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> bumpers.
> i had dreams about bumpers last night :lol:


You're giving me more amo for the post I'm writing


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> You're giving me more amo for the post I'm writing


lol you cant forget stone age Gordon the dinosaur man :lol:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Who needs BOS when i can get results like this with Limeprime Lite and Supernatural, i really like Supernatural, would i pay £140 to £150 for BOS, no is the answer to that as i could buy alot more products for that money, what if BOS was cheaper, i may consider but at that price i don't think so tbh, I use Jeffs acylic kit on my colour car as it's light and i doubt i could find a better LSP for my car it gives me everything i need from a LSP gloss, depth, beading, sheeting, shine you name it, i have some many LSP's and there are HD Wax which impresses me and FK1000P etc so thats little sentence on the matter


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Orca, it's all fair comment, for sure... but the dusting and lack of beading you are getting is not symptomatic or normal for any of our waxes. I am not sure what the problem is, but it is not normal. That's all I'm 'defending'  If you get better results with whatever prep, application or whatever, then that is fine. But you are experiencing some very strange results. We do glossmeter testing for shine, and I can assure you that the results we get are extremely good vs competitive products but it's not worth posting these type of reports as they always look highly suspect coming from a manufacturer. But each to their own.

To show you what the SN v2.00 'gritty version' should bead like on a properly prepped surface, here is the same wax on our original test panel during durability testing in the rain. So we're not saying the results you got are wrong, just they they are not _typical._


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I had a sample pot of SN and did half the bonnet with that and half with Colli 845, I actually prefered the 845 which really surprised me.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> I would challenge you to find BOS 'miles' or even nanometres better than the current SN wax :thumb:


The challenge has been laid ... I'll take up that challenge.

With the Royal Mail pointing in the right direction, hopefully there's a pot of the latest winging its way over to me. I've also had some strict instructions about prep, application and removal technique. Time to don the lab coat and goggles. Cheers, guys :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

saxoboy07 said:


>


Wow, awesome work. That colour is made for detailing!


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

Orca said:


> I've used both - I gave my Supernatural away.
> Swissvax Best of Show is the better wax by miles and worth every penny.


Totally agreed...tried both and for me no comparisons are needed!

Not saying SN is no good (heck I even have 2 pots) but everytime I try them both, I just like my BoS more. However if my budget is below £100, I would take SN and not any other similar priced Swissvax


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

SN gets shadows on the paint after few hours, no problems with BoS. Would def. choose BoS.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bulla2000 said:


> SN gets shadows on the paint after few hours, no problems with BoS. Would def. choose BoS.


I vey much doubt it buddy, i have had no issues whatsoever with SN perhaps its your prep or technique which isn't right or applying it to thick, if people ain't got the Money for BOS there going to go for SN as it is a very good wax to be honest.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm...i would say there very easily matched although from what i ve seen application of SN is harder which i suppose where BOS wins out the most...and tbh the wooden tub of SN is 90 odd quid its not to much more for BOS in the context...


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> hmm...i would say there very easily matched although from what i ve seen application of SN is harder which i suppose where BOS wins out the most...and tbh the wooden tub of SN is 90 odd quid its not to much more for BOS in the context...


I got a wooden pot for £75 lucky me so half the price of BOS, if someone could give me a sample of BOS or try it on a car of mine, i prefer Jeffs Acrylic Kit on my car prefer sealent look to wax look and looks wetter tbh, but on others i use SN most of the time.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What about Glasur? :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Bulla2000 said:


> SN gets shadows on the paint after few hours, no problems with BoS. Would def. choose BoS.


You have overapplied/not buffed enough. It is wax 'hologramming'. SN can be prone to it - you need a second buff


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

In response to an earlier post (much earlier, been offline a bit too much) re: RG42 wax and where it sits..

We would put this up against Saphir and its marque-specific ilk - a tad more Carnauba at around half the price, which is our mantra - more for (a lot) less. Its really pitched a bit in the middle price wise, at £45 for 42% White Carnauba, so lots more shine, warmth and durability than your typical £30-40ish products, and comparable with the so called market leaders products around the £70 mark. 
Along with another niche player at the £65/tub level, with '55', our bigger seller, we're really looking at competing very favourably in terms of ease of use and results, especially durability, with products well over £100. Recent price rises have made the price gulf even more obvious, but results -well, they speak for themselves, with the prestigious silver trophy for Visitors & Competitors Choice at the exclusive invitation only Salon ***** last weekend going to a Ferrari 246 ('Dino') prepared with 55.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Orca, it's all fair comment, for sure... but the dusting and lack of beading you are getting is not symptomatic or normal for any of our waxes. I am not sure what the problem is, but it is not normal. That's all I'm 'defending'  If you get better results with whatever prep, application or whatever, then that is fine. But you are experiencing some very strange results. We do glossmeter testing for shine, and I can assure you that the results we get are extremely good vs competitive products but it's not worth posting these type of reports as they always look highly suspect coming from a manufacturer. But each to their own.
> 
> To show you what the SN v2.00 'gritty version' should bead like on a properly prepped surface, here is the same wax on our original test panel during durability testing in the rain. So we're not saying the results you got are wrong, just they they are not _typical._


I find the product used before Dodo Juice waxes can lesses how prominent the beading is. i.e Poor Boys BlackHole causes this problem but I can live with that for the shine and sheeting Dodo Juice Waxes give.


----------

